# CompTIA still honoring 2003 course?



## Vyst (Oct 17, 2006)

I keep looking for literature on how long CompTIA will honor the 2003 edition of their tests. As in, how long do I have until I can no longer take the 2003 edition for my A+ certification. I know they have that new 3-test program coming out, and all of my study materials are for the 2003 edition tests lol.

Any ideas or links?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you took the old exams and got the certification, it is still valid. The old exams will still be available to be taken until December 31st.


----------

